# Metal detecting



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It's a great time of year to get out and do some dirt fishing. The ground is soft and moist so it's easier to dig and leave little to no traces of your plugs. I know there's a few of you here that enjoy the hobby like I do. Here are some finds from a few recent hunts, mainly in older lawns here in town. My nephew and I have been spending an hour here and there after school in the evenings, and it's always fun and interesting. You never know what's going to be in that next hole. 
My oldest find in the last couple weeks is this large matron head one cent coin that cleaned up well enough to read the date of 1834. Also pictured is an Indian head cent from 1890, a couple of silver Mercury dimes from the 1930's, a bunch of wheat pennies, and a radio lightning arrestor from the 20's-30's era. 
I'd love to see what others have dug this year, and hopefully start an ongoing thread of pics and stories from others in the hobby.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

going to wait until we get some more rain to make it better digging. tried it this summer and the ground was like digging through concrete and not to mention the heat. will report back my findings


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

I've been kicking around the idea of getting one what brand and model detector do you have?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

musky 1 said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of getting one what brand and model detector do you have?


The one I've been using is an older Garrett AT Pro. Lots of options out there that will get the job done. The best entry level machine I've seen is the Minelab Vanquish 340 which my nephew bought new for around $200. Moving up from that price point, the Nokta Makro Simplex is highly rated at $350. After that, the Minelab Equinox 800 which is around $1000. Those are the ones that I'm familiar enough with to recommend.


----------



## PeterG7 (May 29, 2020)

I took the Vanquish out in my yard to find 3 lost crossbow bolts, found 2 pieces of wire a screw and a aluminum soda bottle cap but no bolts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

PeterG7 said:


> I took the Vanquish out in my yard to find 3 lost crossbow bolts, found 2 pieces of wire a screw and a aluminum soda bottle cap but no bolts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Assuming they are aluminum and not carbon fiber, the Vanquish should easily detect them if you get your coil over one. 
I got out again today for a bit but got the silver skunk. Managed 3 more wheat pennies and some clad, along with a junk ring and a bonus marble


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

nothing wrong with marbles, i live in summit co. and back in the day there were a few marble co. around and when i find them its just as good as silver. and after 32 years of construction i have dug up jars of them some from the turn of the century, anything old interests me to no end....exept women lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

musky 1 said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of getting one what brand and model detector do you have?


Regarding brands models and detectors in general. 
One might assume that the more you spend, the deeper they reach into the ground. While it’s true that you can’t expect a $100 detector to reach the same depths as one costing $1000, there is less of a separation in actual depth than you’d think. Features such as back lit screens and multi frequencies (to name a couple) are the main difference between a mid to high level detector. For example, my Garrett AT Pro was around $800 when new. There are machines that can hit close to the same depth for half that price but they aren’t completely waterproof like the AT is. Most if not all detectors have a waterproof coil for combing beaches, but the control box itself will get damaged if wet. 
Another feature is multi tones for different metal types. A silver coin for example will have a high pitched ring sound while iron is a low grunt. On many entry level or kids detectors, you get one sound for anything made of metal. A rusty nail and a silver dollar will sound the same. 
While I’m not up to speed on the latest makes and models, the Vanquish 340 that my nephew got rather impressed me for a $200 detector. It has multi tones and displays very accurate numbers on targets 4” and above. We compared my AT Pro to his by burying coins and determined that the difference in depth alone wasn’t what you’d expect between an $800 and $200 machine. Mine does go deeper but not by much. 
Buying used electronics can be iffy, but many detectors start out like exercise equipment with great intentions, but are rarely ever used. You can find good deals out there on machines that haven’t been abused. 
Regardless of which one you get, they each have a learning curve and their own language that take time to understand. At first, they can all sound like R2-D2 with every move and if you’re like me you’ll want to wrap it around a tree. Don’t do that🙂


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

cement569 said:


> nothing wrong with marbles, i live in summit co. and back in the day there were a few marble co. around and when i find them its just as good as silver. and after 32 years of construction i have dug up jars of them some from the turn of the century, anything old interests me to no end....exept women lol


Marbles are on the top of the list of non metal items you will find while metal detecting. I can't tell you how many I've found over the years. Still waiting on one of the old big ones with a cool elephant figure or something inside, but so far they all look the same to me. For some reason though, they always put a smile on my face. Metal detecting has a way of bringing out the kid in me.
Personally, I have no interest in finding modern pocket change. The old coins and relics are really all I'm after aside from jewelry of course. The numbers on my detector are dead accurate on coins down to 4-5 inches in most ground and I've gotten into a terrible habit of skipping over the shallow coin signals lately. Especially modern zinc pennies which are everywhere and ring up 81 on my Garrett in most ground. The problem with doing that is the chance of missing rings and even older coins or relics that happen to be shallow. Still, depending where I am, the deep faint signals is primarily what I dig. Having said that, this is some of the modern change from the past 6 or 7 hunts, aside from wheat pennies and silver coins. It would be a much bigger pile if I went to parks and tot lots targeting clad.
Metal detecting is one of the only hobbies I know of that puts at least SOME money back in your pocket. And you never know when that gold ring or rare coin will come along.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Been dying to get out, but too busy.
That, and a lot of the areas I really want to check are kinda "off-limits".
I know several good historical spots, but they're in the CVNRA which is a definite no-no.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am a surface Artifact collector ,(arrowheads), in the past I had a White metal detector, I went back to just arrow heading, due to 2 things. 1 I would dig old pull tabs off beer and soft drinks, this process sucked the life out of me, dig , dig again, pull tabs, bummer. Number 2 it was heavy way prior to digital, it was pure analog, which a signal means maybe, listen again. 
Now I have gone full circle and again I am considering another detector. With the digital age things are different. I like seeing recommendation on brands, please consider adding to comments on what categories, beeps , depth, of needs I should look at before buying a detector.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

my wife bought me a hand held pin pointer last week, not a name brand but seems to work fine....cant wait to take it for a test drive


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> I am a surface Artifact collector ,(arrowheads), in the past I had a White metal detector, I went back to just arrow heading, due to 2 things. 1 I would dig old pull tabs off beer and soft drinks, this process sucked the life out of me, dig , dig again, pull tabs, bummer. Number 2 it was heavy way prior to digital, it was pure analog, which a signal means maybe, listen again.
> Now I have gone full circle and again I am considering another detector. With the digital age things are different. I like seeing recommendation on brands, please consider adding to comments on what categories, beeps , depth, of needs I should look at before buying a detector.


Whites analog detectors are what I started with also. I still have one from the late 70's. My brother was amazing at calling out his targets before digging them with an old Whites 4000 D. He also spent a ton of time at it, along with arrowhead hunting.
Regardless of the new technology or money spent, there isn't a detector out there that will eliminate digging trash. The longer you spend with any machine the less trash you will dig. It takes time to develop an ear for what a good target sounds like, but the iffy sounds and tones can also be desirable targets laying next to junk so you basically end up digging them most times anyway. The newer digital detectors do offer a big advantage with VDI numbers and faster search coil recovery speeds, but they aren't magic. Having a full range of sounds from high to low was also game changing from the old ones. Ferrous metal (iron) has a very low tone, while non ferrous metal is a higher sound. Metals like gold, nickle, and unfortunately foil and pull tabs, ring up somewhere in the middle of the scale both in numbers and tone, while other coins and silver are quite high. Think about it like this. An old rusted nail or bolt sounds something like Barry White, and a silver quarter is more like Mariah Carrey.  I've learned to trust my ears more than the display numbers because they aren't always accurate. For example, on my Garrett AT Pro, a quarter by itself at 6" or less will ring up like a bell at 86-87 and not move from those numbers. Add some foil, or pull tab etc. next to it and the numbers can dance around all over the place. Still, there will be that sound mixed in there that says quarter. (if that makes sense) The deeper a target is, the less reliable the numbers are also.
Regarding a recommendation on brands and models, there are others that could probably help a lot more than myself. I will share what I do know. The Minelab Equinox 800's are the leader in sales and popularity for the past couple of years. They go deep, are completely waterproof, have wireless headphones, updateable through a smart phone, and everyone seems to love them. My nephew got one this summer but hasn't had the time to learn it's ins and outs yet. Still, they have pre set modes that allow for new users to hunt right away without spending a week reading the manual about fine tuning and tweaking settings. They also are pretty expensive. On the other end of the money scale, I recommend the Minelab Vanquish series which start at $200. My nephews son found 2 silver Mercury dimes with his in his first 2 hunts, plus enough coins and other things to keep him excited. My Garrett AT Pro is a mid level price detector which I recommend if you plan on getting it wet and dont want to spring for the Equinox. I also have heard very good things about the Nokta Macro Simplex.
Like I said, whatever you end up with is going to require time to learn. They all have their own language. When I first got my Garrett, my trash to treasure ratio was weak at best. Now I can call out a quarter, dime, etc. and be right more than wrong. Hope this helps.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Been dying to get out, but too busy.
> That, and a lot of the areas I really want to check are kinda "off-limits".
> I know several good historical spots, but they're in the CVNRA which is a definite no-no.


There is a house not far from me that I've wanted to hunt for years due to its age and amount of yard around it. It was built around 1800. My nephew recently tried to get us permission and the owner said it is protected federal historical land. I said cool! When can we start?


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Been wanting to get out. Lots of places say, No To Detecting.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Magnet fishing seems like one the metal detecting guys would get into as well??? Anybody do it?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

cement569 said:


> my wife bought me a hand held pin pointer last week, not a name brand but seems to work fine....cant wait to take it for a test drive


Can I ask what kind/model it is?
I've had a Tresoro Compadre for years and hardly used it. Bought it to find a ring my MIL lost. Never found the ring. 
Can mine find arrowheads?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

the one she bought me is tacklife, she found it on an online clearance sale and paid $24.99 for it. as for arrowheads dont think so unless they have some metal in them


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

All Eyes said:


> Marbles are on the top of the list of non metal items you will find while metal detecting. I can't tell you how many I've found over the years. Still waiting on one of the old big ones with a cool elephant figure or something inside, but so far they all look the same to me. For some reason though, they always put a smile on my face. Metal detecting has a way of bringing out the kid in me.
> Personally, I have no interest in finding modern pocket change. The old coins and relics are really all I'm after aside from jewelry of course. The numbers on my detector are dead accurate on coins down to 4-5 inches in most ground and I've gotten into a terrible habit of skipping over the shallow coin signals lately. Especially modern zinc pennies which are everywhere and ring up 81 on my Garrett in most ground. The problem with doing that is the chance of missing rings and even older coins or relics that happen to be shallow. Still, depending where I am, the deep faint signals is primarily what I dig. Having said that, this is some of the modern change from the past 6 or 7 hunts, aside from wheat pennies and silver coins. It would be a much bigger pile if I went to parks and tot lots targeting clad.
> Metal detecting is one of the only hobbies I know of that puts at least SOME money back in your pocket. And you never know when that gold ring or rare coin will come along.
> View attachment 477320


Good thread you started, brought back some great memories. The large marble with figure in it were called sulphides. I had a cracked one that had a chicken it but can't locate, but I have stuff scattered throughout the house. Did find some pottery and blown glass marbles. Items came from trash pits/privies from the 1860-1890 time frame. We never used detectors, just 5' probes. And alot of back breaking digging with shovels/picks.
















Kip


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

wow, i have found dumps like that while metal detecting. love those warner cures i have 3 different variations of them. and the voelker and bro. i have the same one, it came from when they built progressive field in clev. last year i was detecting akron and dug up a medallion from the akron automobile club dated from 1915 to 1930, cant tell what the metal is im thinking brass or bronze. all the years of detecting digging and construction i have over 900 bottles jars of marbles and jars of wheats and silver coins. my wife says im addicted and to seek help


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Yeah it's pretty cool finding history like that. Everything in those pics was dug between West 50th and East 50th in Cleveland about 15 to 20 years ago. I sold most of the good stuff on eBay and at shows. Really wish I would have kept some of it though. People for the most part were kind and generous and let us dig in their backyards. A lot of them would ask questions and we're just as intrigued by the history as we were.Only had a gun drawn on us one time. With the way society is nowadays I'm not sure we get the same reception.

Kip


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i keep most everything i find but have sold some bottles to people who had ties to the name. also gave bottles to people whose family owned the dairy or brewery. its my passion to find history


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> Good thread you started, brought back some great memories. The large marble with figure in it were called sulphides. I had a cracked one that had a chicken it but can't locate, but I have stuff scattered throughout the house. Did find some pottery and blown glass marbles. Items came from trash pits/privies from the 1860-1890 time frame. We never used detectors, just 5' probes. And alot of back breaking digging with shovels/picks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics and post! My brother and I were also into digging old bottle dumps. He found one of the amber Warner Safe Kidney bottles when we were young and still has it on his fireplace mantle. He joined a bottle club recently and has been adding to his collection. Your Bitters bottle and blue blob tops look nice too, along with the ink wells and clay pipes/marbles. I only have a small handful of them including 2 John Taylor water bottles from Toronto. My brother got them for me because that's my name. Here is one of them and a blob I have with the stopper in it. Seeing this stuff takes me back to a lot of good old memories. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Can mine find arrowheads?


Wouldn't that be something? And you thought corn fields were full of footprints now! Farmers would have to put up turnstiles.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Magnet fishing seems like one the metal detecting guys would get into as well??? Anybody do it?


If precious metal was magnetic, I'd give up fishing for dragging.  It does look fun in some videos on YouTube, just figured I'd catch a bunch of cans and junk.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> Yeah it's pretty cool finding history like that. Everything in those pics was dug between West 50th and East 50th in Cleveland about 15 to 20 years ago. I sold most of the good stuff on eBay and at shows. Really wish I would have kept some of it though. People for the most part were kind and generous and let us dig in their backyards. A lot of them would ask questions and we're just as intrigued by the history as we were.Only had a gun drawn on us one time. With the way society is nowadays I'm not sure we get the same reception.
> 
> Kip


Most of the bottles we dug were along the Tusc River in Canal Fulton. There's a large old dump on a stretch of bank there that is loaded with them. It is now way off limits and has been for years. Our old neighbor worked for the city and took a backhoe down there once and dug a big hole in the middle of it. We found a lot of nice bottles down there.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some of you may remember these pics that I posted from 7 years ago or so when this happened. This is what really got me back into metal detecting again. I borrowed my brothers detector to hunt my old yard in Massillon. It's a turn of the century home with a double back lot. For some very strange reason, there was a 30 ft or so area in the back yard that was completely loaded with jewelry and other items such as brass lipstick tubes, perfume bottles, and random other things from the 30's-40's. This pile of stuff wasn't even half of it. Probably 80% of the rings were sterling silver and marked as such. Others were gold filled but no gold beyond that, and no precious stones. In total, there were 70 some rings, along with pieces of rings, loose stones, earrings, necklaces, etc. My family and friends all had our own theories as to why it was there, but it's anyones guess. Some of the rings were duplicates, including 6 identical glass stone rings shown here with 3 of them on my finger. 
I hunted that spot until the area turned from green grass to brown dirt.  It just kept producing day after day. I felt like the Goonies or something digging all that stuff. Nothing had any significant value aside from silver melt weight but it was, and still is amazing to me. I kept waiting to dig up a ring with a woman still wearing it. 😱 There are a lot more pics of it but this gives you an idea.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some more of the bling and a pic of my poor yard from walking and digging so much.


----------



## denniesaunders (Oct 16, 2021)

This is the akron medallion I found. Not sure what the metal is. It's about 3 inches in diameter


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

first time posting a picture from my phone, it came up with my full name instead of cement569. it appears i have to figure out what i did wrong


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A lot of the jewelry found in my yard was broken or brittle at the soldered joints. There wasn't any obvious signs of fire damage so they must have been in the ground for a long time. I have quite a few pics of the other random things besides jewelry also.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

cement569 said:


> first time posting a picture from my phone, it came up with my full name instead of cement569. it appears i have to figure out what i did wrong


So...we finally know your name Mr. Den Niesaunders. Is that German?  Very cool medallion!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

not german, dutch, welsh, and ohio delaware indian....and just a sprinkle of hillbilly. i looked up the history of the co.that made it in mass. they were a custom jewelery co.from 1915 to 1930, they were called the robbins co.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

All Eyes said:


> Some of you may remember these pics that I posted from 7 years ago or so when this happened. This is what really got me back into metal detecting again. I borrowed my brothers detector to hunt my old yard in Massillon. It's a turn of the century home with a double back lot. For some very strange reason, there was a 30 ft or so area in the back yard that was completely loaded with jewelry and other items such as brass lipstick tubes, perfume bottles, and random other things from the 30's-40's. This pile of stuff wasn't even half of it. Probably 80% of the rings were sterling silver and marked as such. Others were gold filled but no gold beyond that, and no precious stones. In total, there were 70 some rings, along with pieces of rings, loose stones, earrings, necklaces, etc. My family and friends all had our own theories as to why it was there, but it's anyones guess. Some of the rings were duplicates, including 6 identical glass stone rings shown here with 3 of them on my finger.
> I hunted that spot until the area turned from green grass to brown dirt.  It just kept producing day after day. I felt like the Goonies or something digging all that stuff. Nothing had any significant value aside from silver melt weight but it was, and still is amazing to me. I kept waiting to dig up a ring with a woman still wearing it.  There are a lot more pics of it but this gives you an idea.
> View attachment 477486
> View attachment 477487
> ...


That's crazy how much jewelry you found. In all the years digging with my dad, I never seen something like that. That's alot of one specific item, in one place. Especially considering the value. Though not big money now, somebody still laid out some cash back then. Cool find for you. 

Kip


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> That's crazy how much jewelry you found. In all the years digging with my dad, I never seen something like that. That's alot of one specific item, in one place. Especially considering the value. Though not big money now, somebody still laid out some cash back then. Cool find for you.
> 
> Kip


Thank you, and yes it's very strange to me also. There were some holes that had several rings and other items piled on top of each other. My pinpointer would go crazy on all the smaller items like earring backs and broken bits of jewelry. Here are some of the other things that were mixed in with it.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Running across that jewelry hoard in my old back yard is what led me to buying the metal detector I have now. It taught me a lot about how to go low and slow, and really made me a believer in the phrase that nothing is ever "hunted out". I pounded this small area to death, and yet would still hit screaming targets that made wonder how I could have possibly missed them days before. I moved from that house a few years ago, but never stopped wondering what else is buried there. The neighbors gravel driveway butts right up against the area where the bulk of it was. I dug quite a few targets along the edge and fought through 6-8" of built up layers of gravel from over the years. It's really rough digging, but who knows what else is down there. What makes me nuts is thinking that anything gold would be heavier and sink deeper, which may be just beyond the reach of my coils depth limit. Probably not the case but will always make me wonder. I've often fantasized about getting a back hoe or skid loader in there and scooping about 2 feet of ground off the top of the yard to sieve through.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

a buddy of mine just bought a house in portage county and the barn is the only thing left from the original farm that was there. and the barn was built in 1892, he told me i can detect anytime i want so yes im chomping at the bit. theres about 4 acres so it will take me a while to search every nook and cranny. going out after we get a frost or 2 so it knocks some of the weeds down. we were exploring some of the barn and i found some pretty good old milk bottles that were stored up on a shelf...he gave them to me


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

cement569 said:


> a buddy of mine just bought a house in portage county and the barn is the only thing left from the original farm that was there. and the barn was built in 1892, he told me i can detect anytime i want so yes im chomping at the bit. theres about 4 acres so it will take me a while to search every nook and cranny. going out after we get a frost or 2 so it knocks some of the weeds down. we were exploring some of the barn and i found some pretty good old milk bottles that were stored up on a shelf...he gave them to me


Sounds like a great place to detect! I'd love to see what you find there. I'm currently working on a permission for a similar sized farm built in that same time frame here in Stark Co. My neighbors niece just bought it and I'm waiting to hear back from them. The aerial view has me licking my chops!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey John!

I haven't been out dirt fishing in a while. I'm going this weekend if it doesn't rain.

If you or anybody else are interested let me know!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am trying to tag my deer in the open time I have. 
But on a good note, I walked out of work last Thursday, been calling in sick since, but yesterday I called in and quit. Screw it I am retired, 66 1/2 years old, the Social Security started rolling in as well as my other pensions. So I am off work as of now.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Dave_E said:


> Hey John!
> 
> I haven't been out dirt fishing in a while. I'm going this weekend if it doesn't rain.
> 
> If you or anybody else are interested let me know!


PM sent


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I live outside of Newark and my house / farm was built in 1900. Anybody is welcome to come dig a few holes if they would like. I don't want to keep anything just like to see what you find.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Shaun69007 said:


> I live outside of Newark and my house / farm was built in 1900. Anybody is welcome to come dig a few holes if they would like. I don't want to keep anything just like to see what you find.


Kind offer! I would certainly take you up on it if you were closer. 
Had a great time on Saturday hunting with Dave E. We hit a permission that he got at an old home and we both scored silver. Dave found a silver Rosie dime and I managed 2 Mercury dimes. We both found interesting tokens and he also pulled an Indian head penny. Dave pounded the wheat cents while I only found 4. My oldest was 1913. Our coin to trash ratio was highly in our favor as the yard was loaded with clad coins. Dave left with a big pouch full and I dug 23 dimes plus $3 in quarters. Also found this copper whiskey bottle shot cap from Frankfort Distillery. 
Looking forward to dirt fishing some more this week while the weather is still being nice.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Great time John. Let's go again this weekend weather permitting.

I can't post a pic of my token on this site.
It's brass. One side says "Connect with a Gemini May 21- June 20". The other side is a man and woman doing "mommy and daddy" things. It's great!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I dug this metal cylinder that has logo on one end.

I originally thought it was a lipstick tube but it seems solid, has some weight, and doesn't look like it opens.

It has 3 rings on one end and a logo on the other end that looks like a crest but I can't make it out.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

^^ reminds me of an M1 Carbine oiler.^^


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I was convinced it was a lipstick tube also. Either way it still seems like it was made to open. Are you sure it’s not just crusted shut?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

container to keep matchs dry..


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Still betting lipstick tube based on ones I’ve found in the past. I’ve damaged some getting them open due to how funky and gunky the old lipstick and corroded metal sealed them shut. Hot water can help loosen them up a lot also. Maybe you can wrap both ends with cloth or something and try pulling it apart while twisting on it with pliers? Hey you never know. It could be an old match stick or toothpick holder, and yet it may be what I predicted when you found it. A whole roll of uncirculated Carson City Trimes. 😆


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys.

Yep John. It is.

I cleaned it up better with scotch brite and was then able to see some really fine print that read Merle Norman. 

It's a lipstick tube. Gotta pry it open and hope there's more inside than dirt!


----------

